# Fifi test



## jrrob8 (Aug 30, 2002)

What is a Fifi test. I don't know what it is but it froze my HDVR2 this morning between 3:00 and 5:30. they sent me a message saying is was a test. I don't like it.


----------



## SpankWare (Nov 15, 2002)

So I guess I wasn't the only one then. I just sat down to see mine sitting on the fifi test message screen. I was able to go back to live TV but I have no clue why it happened.

Anybody?

I don't like it either.


----------



## KyooMac (Oct 5, 2007)

I had the message also. I can't find anything on the "fifi test" anywhere.


----------



## jrrob8 (Aug 30, 2002)

Just checked and my other 2 machines got the message as well. Real problem is that the HDVR2 is now VERY NOISY.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

I fot the Fifi Test too. I wonder if it is in preparation for the new feature release.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I got the message this morning, but didn't see the actual test. What image was on the screen when the test was occurring?


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Had it on 2 of 3 machines this morning too.

When I turned on the TVs the screens were on a message screen saying fifi test and had rebooted sometime during the night because the 30 sec skip and clocks were not there!!


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I got it on 2 of the 2 boxes I checked this morning. I like it.

mmmmmmmmmm. taste like spam.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

No 'fifi test' here, but then I never plug in my phone line.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Got it here too.


----------



## no2com (Feb 6, 2004)

I too got the Fifi Test message. One of things that popped up on my search was this...

http://www.tvweek.com/news/2007/12/sprout_plants_fifi_on_linear_c.php

Just a thought...


----------



## Habanero (Jun 2, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> No 'fifi test' here, but then I never plug in my phone line.


You don't need to have the phone line plugged in to get Mail messages.
I got the Fifi mail on both of our Philips DSR7000 units.

No negative side effects so far.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Got Fifi test on all my TiVo units, both SD and HD. Did not get it on my HR20's or my Sony. When I checked all the tagged IRD's, nothing was frozen up- all working fine. I bet Earl knows something about this.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Got it as well on my HR10-250. Unit did not reboot, as 30 sec skip still enabled.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

jon777 said:


> Got it as well on my HR10-250. Unit did not reboot, as 30 sec skip still enabled.


Ditto.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I saw the "Fifi Test" message this morning. No reboot, no problems, just the message. I thought they were looking for their poodle.


----------



## rich47 (Jun 19, 2002)

I had it on all three of my tivos.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

It showed up on my 6.2a machine, so I don't think it's limited to 6.3x versions.


----------



## nix7 (Feb 29, 2008)

jon777 said:


> Got it as well on my HR10-250. Unit did not reboot, as 30 sec skip still enabled.


Same here and my phone line is unplugged as well.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I have confirmed that the message has no meaning.

DirecTV is looking into what exactly happened, but there is no acction needed on the customer side... other then to delete the message.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Me thinks somebody in the control room was bored last night.... "Lets send out a message that says 'Fife test'...they will talk about it on the net for a week..."


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I have confirmed that the message has no meaning.


I believe you, Earl, but when does DirecTV ever do anything, especially a test, for no reason at all?

Maybe it's just coincidence the message did not get sent to everyone's IRD's, and in my case, only IRD's with the TiVo platform?

They also had another TiVo Motherload test last week on Ch. 582. This one was different than the other tests, in that it showed most of the TiVo features, including remote scheduling.

If anything, I believe it's their testing for the new TiVo update due out. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I got it on my HDVR2 but not my DSR6K.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

6K a series 1? Maybe for only TiVo S2's. Would be consistent w/ update info.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

codespy said:


> I believe you, Earl, but when does DirecTV ever do anything, especially a test, for no reason at all?
> 
> Maybe it's just coincidence the message did not get sent to everyone's IRD's, and in my case, only IRD's with the TiVo platform?
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you would define "TiVo Motherload test". Google wasn't particularly informative.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

It was broadcast on DTV last Friday 2/29, about a 45 minute program produced in 2005 it appeared. It detailed all the TiVo functions, and had special offers for SA TiVo's. The title of it was what you tried to google.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

same here, two units

I got this message too, on both one of the HR10-250, upgraded to dual drives running 3.xf and on an older HDVR3 SD TIVO running 6.x

Went away with a click.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

I am just now flipping to the recording of Idol and saw the Fifi test. I was like "WTF man, let me go check online." LOL! And go figure, a bunch of people get it and no one knows what it's for. I vote for Rock_Doctor being right about this one. Heh. 

On a side note, when I turned on my TV this evening, the tuner that was on had real time audio but no video. The other tuner was fine, still on Fox News from the night before. Skipping back 30 minutes was some time this morning. I should have looked at the clock. But judging from the show, it was stuck somewhere between 5am and 9am. It was the morning news and the traffic reports and what not. Changing channels fixed that.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

I had the message on 2 of 3 boxes like I said earlier and thought all was well too until now when I turn one of them on it is says that dvr service is it is not activated to call D* to activate the service and it has not recorded anything since 11pm last night. 

All the shows in the To do list history that did not record say "This program not recorded because it was scheduled with a TIVO plus service feature. To upgrade to TIVO plus service go to DIRECTV Central and chose "How to upgrade to Tivo Plus service."

I'm doing a reboot now to see if that works!!

Reboot fixed it!! It is now activated and recording.

This is an R10 box with 6.3f.

Anybody else expirence this after the FIFI message??


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing like that. 

The only thing I noticed is last night, I had a program paused for 5 minutes, and on that HR10 I pressed DTV button, then scrolled to standby and hit select when I went to bed.

Woke up, hit live TV, and screen was paused from last night at the same spot. Weird. Had to change channels to get to live TV.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

FiFi FyFy FoFo Fum ..... I smell D* just having some fun.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

I received it on all my units, including two running 6.2a, an HR10 running 6.3, and even the one running 4.0. So, it doesn't appear to be version specific at all.



dcstager said:


> It showed up on my 6.2a machine, so I don't think it's limited to 6.3x versions.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

This is a new level of 'spam' from Directv, for sure. After I went to messages, I noticed I had it on both of my zippered DTivo Series2 units.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

codespy said:


> 6K a series 1? Maybe for only TiVo S2's. Would be consistent w/ update info.


Yep, I got it on both of Philips S1 boxes.


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

I got it too. I haven't had any problems or changes that I have noticed. *shrug*


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Got it on both of our machines. 

It gave my kids a chuckle when I told them it was a poodle message.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I received the message on my HR10 and the series 1 Sony SAT-T60. No problems with either.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

fifi is the code name for the new hdtivo. 

or else the CSRs were bored and wanted to take more calls to boost their resolved averages


----------

